# [SOLVED] DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason



## Aija (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, my DVD-RW drive stopped working and I can find no reason for that, as Device manager shows no conflicts, "properties" state that "device is working properly", troubleshooter doesn't help... I suspect it might be some windows (I'm using XP 2 pack) problem, as I changed some system settings (but now restored everything except for "automatic updates". When I put a CD or DVD in a drive, it buzzes a little, the light goes orange, sometimes the cursor changes into the one that shows a disk is being read and then... nothing. When I look in "My comuter", it states there's no disk inserted. When I click on DVD-RW, it just opens an empty window. 
Maybe somebody had similar problems and could help?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

For starters, make sure that the cables are "secure". It might be a little loose.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Have you tried uninstalling the drive in Device Manager, then restarting Windows, and letting it automatically reinstall the drive?


----------



## Aija (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Hello, yes, I tried uninstalling the drive in Device Manager, also removing driver and letting it install automatically, and disabling/enabling - no success. I don't know about connections, it's a laptop... But it went wrong when I wasn't using it, so I suspect some system problems... I have changed some _services.msc_ setting, but then restored to normal, also changed _IDE (...) controlers/Primary IDE chanel_ to _PIO only_ (because I could not otherwise install Nero), but now I returned it to _DMA_. Don't know if this has anything to do with the problem...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Try deleting the upper and lower filters. .
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13


----------



## Aija (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Hi, thanks for advice, I tried to, but there's no "LowerFilters" entry in that part of the registry... And my computer doesn't show any errors when I try to open the CD or DVD, just opens an empty Explorer window. The only error I found in Event Viewer was "The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state".


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

It might just be that this drive has gone bad. Is this a desktop PC or a laptop? If it's a desktop, you can purchase a new one for about $20 - $25.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

http://forum.imgburn.com/lofiversion/index.php/t1622.html


----------



## Aija (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Hi, I solved this problem, actually stumbled on the answer accidently. In the DVD-RW Drive properties I looked into "Hardware" and then "DVD region" - and there was NONE selected (although teorically this cannot be, as I already used the drive before, and it can only be changed for 5 times). My guess would be that the preferences got deleted when I updated the driver. So I just selected a region and the DVD-RW Drive worked fine! 
Well, what can be learned from this - if your remaining changes are used up, maybe updating the driver would again set it to 5 remaining changes? It would be useful for someone who travels to other countries a lot.
Anyway, thank's everyone for your comments. Just wanted to share it if anybody would get a similar problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Glad to hear you finally got it figured out.

Never heard of this - but I'll definitely keep it in mind!

Thanks!

-Coolfreak


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

I have Coolfreak but never thought that would change unless you did it yourslef manually.

Note here also: You have 4 times to change the DVD region, after that the 4
times is use, the DVD player is finished, time to buy a new one.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

Really? I have never heard of that.. That is weird. Is there any reason for that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD-RW drive doesn't work for no reason*

[Note here also: You have 4 times to change the DVD region, after that the 4
times is use, the DVD player is finished, time to buy a new one.]

rubbish


----------

